# Don Lino Africa Punda Milia Cigar Review - Great smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

To me this is a great smoke for the price. Great flavor and nice and mild. Great morning smoke for me. I wasn't expecting much as I got the box pre...

Read the full review here: Don Lino Africa Punda Milia Cigar Review - Great smoke


----------

